# AGX settings with 300/250 GC



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

What are good settings for AGX's with 300/250 GC coilovers. I am not looking for anything too extreme, something with a semi-comfortable ride but still with good handling capabilities.


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

Come on i know lots of you use AGX and GC.


----------



## 057 (Aug 4, 2002)

I have 350, 250 springs and I have my agx's on the softest setting. Rides great. That is also the recomendation from sentra.net


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Experiment.

Try 1/1, then try 4/8. You'll certainly notice the difference and quickly decide just where *YOU* want them. I'll bet you settle for 1/4 or 2/4.


----------



## kev (Dec 2, 2002)

I've got a 300/250 setup too! For normal street driving I run 1/1 and sometimes 1/2. 

For autoX I've run my best times with a 3/6 setting. I tried 4/8 and the dampening didn't feel right.


----------

